# Sony Trinitron KV-20TR22 se apaga sola



## scarling (Mar 12, 2007)

Hola; Como estan??? 
Bueno les explico el problema tengo una que se apaga sola.. 
dura unos minutos trabajando y de repente se apaga. y no vuelve a encender. hace un ruido como que quiere ensender y no quiere... me explico... bueno despues de eso uno la desconecta espera unos minutos y la vuelve a encender, entonces enciende por unos minutos y despues pas se apaga... normalmente hace esto cuando la energia electrica esta por encima de 110v.. aunque no creo que sea el problema por que la otra tv no tiene ese problema... 

otro problema que tiene la Sony Trinitron KV-20TR22 es que ya no me presenta letras en la pantalla. me refiero a esas letras que normalmente dicen Volumen... y las que indican el canal en el cual estoy situado ejm:5,6,7 

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar....gracias

me puden decir si es una resistencia o algo


----------



## capitanp (Mar 12, 2007)

trata de no acostarte sobre el control remoto


----------



## scarling (Mar 13, 2007)

jaja. buen chiste pero no es ese el problema... ahora la tv ni enciende solo trata de encender pero sin exito... jajaaja pero me gusto el chiste


----------



## eusko (Mar 13, 2007)

a mi me pasaba algo parecido en otra tv,le cambie los condensadores del integrado que controla la  señal del infrarrojos y funciono,posiblemente tu problema este en la fuente de alimentacion,cambia los condenasdores electroliticos y comprueba las resistencia de 2w que esten cerca del transistor de flyback,vamos toda esa zona inclusive el transistor de potencia,suele pasar que estas resistencias sirven para controlar cierta corriente y si se modifica un poco su valor ya la tv no enciende,espero que te sirva de algo


----------



## scarling (Mar 15, 2007)

gracias estoy provando


----------



## scarling (Mar 19, 2007)

al parecer no es eso, comprobe los diodos, los condensadores o capacitores... lo unico que no pude probar son las resitencia... por que no se como se pruevan alguno sabe


----------

